# Arena building questions, $$$ and size



## dj54623 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been mulling over the idea of having a riding arena... but cost is going to be a huge concern. I really don't need anything big, I just need something I can use in the lovely wisconsin winter, mostly wt, maybe an occasional canter. What's the smallest size you'd recommend? I have lots of family with large macheniery, so I think the leveling/preparation cost would be very little, so that's great! Also, we have alot of amish that build barns and homes in the area, has anyone ever had them build anythhing like an arena? Has anyone built their own arena to save $$$$?


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Smallest I would go is a dressage arena size. Fencing costs vary. We have a 4 panel wood fence...which was about $600 for 150 feet I think. You could go cheaper but we wanted ours to double as an emergency paddock so it had to be pretty sturdy. The biggest expense is the footing. We have just "river sand" which is good footing as long as you keep it worked but it tends not to drain very well. My dream arena would have that rubber composite footing stuff...which would be about $4000 for a dressage arena size:?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, the smallest I would go is dressage size. You might look into the Cover-all Building systems. I don't know how they are on price but I have heard good things about their quality.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats something I am working on myself with my new place. It came with lots of buildings and a nice barn, but winter here is a pain too. I am not big into spending tons of money, and I dont want to pay contractor prices either. The next thing is financing. I didnt want to pull a loan for it as well. So I have been going along a peice at a time. I found the most expensive part, was the trusses. Eveything else didnt need a huge amount spent all at once. I am working on putting up my 90x150, and the hugest expense so far has been the trusses, at $8400. Now I still have to put them up. In the mean time they are sitting under tarp as I get the poles put in place. I planned out to get the support poles put up, trusses on, and roofing. The next step will be the walls and footing along with the little things, like the doors, windows and so on. I understand where you are coming from with cost... Wow, there are some pricing options out there!


----------

